# Hand Quilting?



## Farmer's Wife (Jun 21, 2004)

What is the best type of thread to use when hand quilting?


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I buy quilting thread. It's sold with other threads and will say 'quilting' on the label.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

I buy quilting thread to me I dont really follow a brand just what ever I find


----------



## Farmer's Wife (Jun 21, 2004)

Do you buy thread for "Hand" quilting or will machine quilting thread do? I have never hand quilted before and I am making a quilt with a Nativity scene panel for my mother for Christmas. I want to make sure I do it right :0)

Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I use Americana Hand quilting thread. Joann's has and it's not expensive. I think the difference between hand quilting thread and machine quiltng thread is that hand quilting thread is usually all cotton and machine quilting thread is a poly or poly covered cotton. Hand quilting thread may have a glazed finished on it also to keep it from tangleing and I don't think machine quilting thread has that. If you're hand quilting I'd buy hand quilting thread. You may want to get yourself some beeswax or thread heaven to run your thread through if your thread is not glazed. Will help cut down on the tangles and make your sewing easier.
karen in Indiana


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I usually get the Coats and Clarks hand quilting thread. I like the Americana but it doesn't have as much thread on the spool. One tip on the thread color, you can quilt anything with off white or gray thread. Use the off white on light/white colors and the gray on dark colors.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I use Coats and Clarks hand quilting thread too. I also like the off white color. I have used red thread on 2 quilts and black on one. It may just be me, but the black was really hard to use. (Of course that might have been because I was quilting on black sashes.) I will probably never use black thread again. :shrug: Good luck with your quilting.
Winona


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I usually select my color based on my backing fabric. Because I use muslin most of the time, I use more of the off-white than anything else. Costs and Clark makes a varigated quilting thread which may be interesting to use, especially if you're using a print backing, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Sulky 30wt cotton or Mettler quilting cotton or YLI glazed quilting cotton or superior threads. These are not cheep threads. These threads use a longer fiber to create their strands so less fuzzies and these companies threads are colorfast unlike C&C.

My tip for tangle free is beeswax and always thread the needle for quilting just like it comes off the spool, (place the knot on the cut end at the spool end).


----------



## Farmer's Wife (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks so much for all of the information :0)


----------

